# Software Testing (Manual/automation) job market in Australia



## rahul.miggins (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a software testing professional having over 6yrs of experience. I am planning to apply for PR . Could any one from my domain please let me know how is the job market in Australia for Software Testing. 

Thanks,
Rahul Miggins


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Rahul, software testing market is good for automation with banking domain knowledge.I think you can go ahead with PR.but remeber software testing is not in SOL list.


----------



## Shibu55 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Testing Job*

Hello Kash,

Can you please advise what course one must do so that he can enter into automation testing with banking domain.

I am asking for someone's behalf, he has got 457 Visa and 5 years banking experience and he is now looking for job in Australia, will that be better to do some testing course in order to get job easily.

Please advise.

Regards
Shibu


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

it would help in movement planning

review about recruitment market. 

here financial starts at 1st of july. 
for july - very few jobs because companies close their financial turnover or tax year. 
August- mid of October best time arrive in australia , because companies again boot up production until chrismas so recruitement process is over for enormous production in November-december. 
November-december- very few opportunities left. 
after 25 december to 31 january- holidays in all offices - no job 
Feb - people come back from holidays industries starts up in slow pace. 
March - Again bootup of production till end of may . 
june slow down of industries for closing financial year.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Shibu55 said:


> Hello Kash,
> 
> Can you please advise what course one must do so that he can enter into automation testing with banking domain.
> 
> ...


How come someone got 457 visa and still looking for job?


----------



## Varikuti (Aug 22, 2014)

OZIND said:


> it would help in movement planning
> 
> review about recruitment market.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thats really a good info. I am a PR holder. Planning to move to Australia in Jan end. I have got total 8 years of exp, where as 5 is on Mainframes and 3 is on Testing.
Can u plz suggest me, which location is good to go(Mel, Sydney..etc).


----------



## sandeep.dhingra (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Guys

I am very new to this forum....I m an IT professional in India having 11 years of strong experience into Manula testing in Banking(Retail/investment both) areas...Can someone pls. lt me know how's the Software testing market in australia...

I am planning for PR in australia.


----------

